# Vaccination side effects??



## Gnoccibun (Jan 14, 2016)

My 13 week old bun was vaccinated 2 days ago but is still experiencing side effects. She's lethargic, doesn't really respond to me and isn't really moving around much. For a bunny that usually binkies her way through the day she's being very sleepy and lazy! How long do side effects of vaccination last?? Has anyone else experienced this with their bunnies??


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 14, 2016)

That doesn't sound right  can you take her to the vet or at least give them a call and ask?


----------



## Azerane (Jan 14, 2016)

Is she still eating and pooping well? Being lethargic is a pretty typical vaccine reaction, I would think it should be gone by day 3 at the latest. If she's still eating and pooping well it's probably alright, if not I'd definitely ring and check in with the vet.


----------



## Gnoccibun (Jan 14, 2016)

Pooping has been normal, she has been eating but did lose her appetite a bit. She has improved over the last few hours though!


----------



## Azerane (Jan 14, 2016)

That's good to know, I hope she's continued to improve.


----------



## pani (Jan 15, 2016)

When Felix had his first vaccination he was a bit poorly the next day, very lethargic, appetite not nearly at its usual level, etc. By the next day or two he was back to his normal self. I'd say give it 1-2 days and if your bun hasn't improved, maybe ring your vet to see if it would be good to have him looked at.


----------



## Aki (Jan 15, 2016)

Which vaccines did your rabbit get? If she doesn't react well to them, it might be worth it to ask for something else next time. I'm from France, so our vaccines might not be the same but for example I ask for Lapinject/cunicare for VHD and Dervaximyxo for the myxomatosis. I refuse Nobivac which has recently become the vaccine vets will give automatically to your rabbit if you don't ask specifically for something else - it is true that Nobivac has a strong effect and is efficient for 12 months for myxo and VHD, but being stronger, it also has more adverse effects than older vaccines, I know several people whose rabbit died from it and a pharmaco-vigilance (I don't know the word for that in English) report was made about 3 years ago about it reporting several cases of death. I wouldn't use that vaccine on a weak rabbit or with a chronic problem as it seems to tend to make past problems occur again (like GI stasis, previously cured abscess...). The problem being that a lot of vets don't know about it. 
But well, if your rabbit recovered, that's great!


----------

